# The Great Front End Debate



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have used roadrunner and centrafuse I like both. I like roadrunner or riderunner because it is free. But I like the out of the box use of centrafuse even though you have to pay for it.

Give some opinions of the front end you use and why you use them.

One thing I like about roadrunner is all of the independent developers that work on the front end. You can also find more information on the roadrunner.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Good start for front end information

Front Ends


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

I have really only used roadrunner, but have been very happy with it, specially with the Digital FX series of skins. works great for me for years now. I do wish I could take more time to tinker with and customize it but within maybe 10-15 minutes I can get roadrunner and digital FX up and running smoothly.


----------

